
Want Better Pay? Learn to Sit in Front of a Computer - SQL2219
https://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2017/11/16/want-better-pay-learn-to-sit-in-front-of-a-computer/
======
Upvoter33
Want Better Pay? Stand next to a person having a heart attack with a scalpel
in your hand. Our research shows that these persons ("surgeons" in the
vernacular) make many hundreds of thousands of dollars each year!

~~~
pcurve
radiologists make good money without blood and knife.. well at least in the
u.s. :)

~~~
jasonmp85
Until their skills are outsourced to imaging clinics abroad (maybe you mean
interventional radiology, dunno)…

~~~
killjoywashere
Turns out there aren't all that many radiologists outside the US the are US
qualified. And to release the results in the US, it has to come from a US
qualified pathologist.

~~~
f00_
Deep learning tho

haha literally the next page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15709199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15709199)

------
drpossum
I saw this and I'm like "oh shit this is going to tell me to fix my posture".
Thank god it didn't

------
jdavis703
Seems like if you want startup ideas, it would be good to look at these "low
screen time" jobs and figure out how computers could make workers more
productive, e.g. automated lawn mowers for gardeners.

~~~
njharman
> and figure out how computers could make workers more productive

Meh. Why half ass it? Figure out how computers could make workers obsolete.
Cause someone else will/is.

------
itsybitsyspider
> Essentially there are two rules here: don't post or upvote crap links (...)

I'm surprised that wsj.com spam is doing so well on HN.

~~~
eighthnate
One of the moderators said that news organizations like wsj and nytimes were
"standard" on HN. So they get special treatment - even when the articles are
behind paywalls or post clickbait nonsense.

------
fourfaces
Want better pay? Kill the intelligent robots or kill our current forms of
capitalism.

~~~
john_moscow
USSR crash survivor here. Believe me, there are things worse than the current
form of capitalism.

Besides, the trouble isn't about capitalism per se, our economy is simply in
another stagnant stretch, where the corporations with formalized models and
piles of cash perform better than lean and smart startups. As soon as another
disruptive tech appears on the horizon, the history will repeat itself - the
dinosaurs will be too slow to follow and new Microsoft and Apple will arise.

